# Pretty awesome.



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Saw this today in a house I was in (my time was donated as part of a charity event) still working. House was built in 1923.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow...100% American, no made in china in there. Nothing is made now it like used to be back in the years, almost 100 years and looks like new.:thumbup:


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I've taken a couple of those out before. Not because they were leaking, just because they are very inefficient. The clean out doors weigh about as much as an entire section from a new boiler! Looks like that one went from wood/coal to oil and now gas. They definitely don't make them like they used to, very cool.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I've lit a few of those. Some have bricks inside as a makeshift heat exchanger. It's a step above the octopus.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

that belongs in a showroom/museum next to the antique toilets that we have the honor to remove. the generations before us could do it better than us.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Did you ever turn a toilet tank lid over to see what date it was made? That's always fun


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A converted coal burner...
Seen a few like it here...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Saw this today in a house I was in (my time was donated as part of a charity event) still working. House was built in 1923.


Old coal coverted boiler... with that beast, u don't need any radiator in basment or the room above it.. still have a few of those left to work on..


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I found this in the basement of a Catholic school built in the 19-teens. Btw, it's the only basement I've ever seen in south Louisiana. And you guessed it, the floor stays wet inside. (I'm guessing they kept the bad kids chained up down here lol) 

This old boiler wasn't dismantled and taken out because of asbestos concerns, I'm guessing.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Saw this today in a house I was in (my time was donated as part of a charity event) still working. House was built in 1923.


Oldie steam boiler.. how's the venting on it??


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

I see those quite often in the boroughs


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plenty of those in the mortheast


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

I would love to have the pressure gauge off of it. I would mount it on the wall. My company was started in 1933. Back then when they put in a boiler they had small metal plates made up with the company name and city and year established the would screw it on to the boiler. I was lucky enough to come across one about 20 years ago. Still have it in my shop. Can you imagine plumbing a house back then with 4" cast iron, 1 1/2" + 2" galvanized cut and threaded by hand. Along with brass or galvanized water piping ? Sure must have been a long job. The area I live in, has a lot of big old houses from the turn of 1900's. I have had to tie onto a piece of old brass sitting in concrete, where I had to cut it, then thread it by hand(the 3/4" die is all that would fit, and would have to spin it with Channel Locks ) then pray the threads wouldn't disintegrate. Got lucky, most of the few times I did it. Just one of those jobs that the homeowners would rather try that, then attempt to chase down the next joint.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Plenty of those in the mortheast



Ha the mortheast


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)




----------

